# Naaaa....Nanon's turn



## Vanda

Amigaaaaaaaa..... encore ton anniversaire!

*Parabéns! Muito sucesso!

 Muita paz! 

Muitos anos de vida!
*​


----------



## Cintia&Martine

*JOYEUX ANNIVERSAIRE NANON !!!!*

Un petit cadeau 
Un beso
Martine​


----------



## Punky Zoé

*   Bon Nanonversaire ! 

*_(Bisettes  et retard)
_​*
*​


----------



## cyanista

Заглядывайте почаще в русский форум, Nanon! 
Мы скучаем!!!​


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Ah Non, ce n'est pas nonante 
Mais la moitié parfaitement
Une période bien suffisante
Pour mériter un compliment
Écrit dans les règles de l'art
En se donnant bien du tintouin. 
Mais le résultat est faiblard
Ce n'est que du pur baragouin ! 
Fine Nanon, accepte ici
Mes vœux poussifs retardataires
Et mes excuses tout aplaties
Pour ces vers rudimentaires ! 

Bisettes.


----------



## Nanon

♥ ♥ ♥ ♥ ♥ ♥              ♥ ♥ ♥ ♥ ♥ ♥ ♥ ♥ ♥ ♥ ♥ ♥ ♥ ♥       ♥ ♥ ♥ ♥ ♥ ♥ ♥ ♥ ♥ ♥ ♥ ♥ ♥ ♥ ♥ ♥ ♥ ♥ ♥ ♥ ♥ ♥ ♥ ♥ ♥ ♥
*Vandinha*... você é um amor!! Sempre lembrando das datas especiais... mil beijos!!! 
*Martine*... ¿un beso? no, muchos (te reitero los mil de Vanda) (de tanto besar, los labios se hacen suaveciiiiitos) 
*Punkette*, pour les bisettes tous les jours, pas de problème... 
 (et contrairement à ce que j'ai dit à Martine, les lèvres ne s'usent pas !)
*Cyanista*... смешно до слез!  Заглядывать-то заглядываю, но буду стараться писать почаще... 
*Karine*... mais ce n'est pas poussif du tout, ça ! Et je suis sûre que tu auras au moins autant d'inspiration pour les nonante (gageons que nous n'aurons pas réussi à nous asser de WR d'ici là !!!)
♥ ♥ ♥ ♥ ♥ ♥              ♥ ♥ ♥ ♥ ♥ ♥ ♥ ♥ ♥ ♥ ♥ ♥ ♥ ♥       ♥ ♥ ♥ ♥ ♥ ♥ ♥ ♥ ♥ ♥ ♥ ♥ ♥ ♥ ♥ ♥ ♥ ♥ ♥ ♥ ♥ ♥ ♥ ♥ ♥ ♥​


----------



## bb008

*¡Nanon, felicidades imagino que Punto Fijo y Playa Seca tiene un buen clima!.*

*Besos.-*


----------



## Outsider

*Je vous donne aussi mes félicitations.*


----------



## Nanon

♥ ♥ ♥ ♥ ♥ ♥ ♥ ♥ ♥ ♥ ♥ ♥ ♥ ♥ ♥ ♥ ♥ ♥ ♥ ♥ ♥ ♥ ♥ ♥ ♥ ♥ ♥ ♥ ♥ ♥ ♥ ♥ ♥ ♥ ♥ ♥ ♥ ♥ ♥ ♥ ♥ ♥ ♥ ♥ ♥ ♥​Bb008, gracias por el cariño. Por cierto, ya salí de Punto Fijo (y Playa Seca). Ahora estoy viajando semana de por medio, pero cuando regreso a casa, veo que me mandan besos, mejor dicho, *bb*esos... Te mando un a*bb*razo. *Bb*ien grande.

Out, outro abraço! É uma honra receber parabéns de... somebody like you... lalalalaaa....
♥ ♥ ♥ ♥ ♥ ♥ ♥ ♥ ♥ ♥ ♥ ♥ ♥ ♥ ♥ ♥ ♥ ♥ ♥ ♥ ♥ ♥ ♥ ♥ ♥ ♥ ♥ ♥ ♥ ♥ ♥ ♥ ♥ ♥ ♥ ♥ ♥ ♥ ♥ ♥ ♥ ♥ ♥ ♥ ♥ ♥​


----------



## Topsie

HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU!!!!


----------



## Nanon

Whoaow! This is beautiful, Topsie! You also deserve some ♥ ♥ ♥ ♥ ♥ ♥ ♥ ♥ ♥ ♥ ♥ ♥ ♥ ♥ ♥ ♥ ♥ ♥ ♥ ♥ ♥ ♥ ♥ ♥ ♥ ♥ ♥ ♥ ♥ ♥ ♥ ♥ with a link to one of my favourite recurrent subjects.


----------



## Gévy

Aïe, Nanon, ma belle, j'arrive encore à point d'heure pour souhaiter ton anniversaire ! Mais bon, j'étais pas là, pour une fois, ce n'est pas de ma fôte, na !!! 

Mais quand même, les amies, ça se fête, fussent-elles bien vieilles ! 

Gros et jolis bisous à foison et bon anniversaire !!!

Gévy


----------



## Nanon

Merci, Gévy, pour m'avoir traitée de vieille, ça me lifte le moral à défaut de me remonter les rides (même pas vrai, j'en ai pas, na !)
Sans rancune, à ton tour de recevoir une coupe de champagne (tu le mérites bien) et une rafale de ♥ ♥ ♥ ♥ ♥ ♥ ♥ ♥ ♥ ♥ ♥ ♥ ♥ ♥ ♥ ♥ ♥ ♥ ♥ ♥ ♥ ♥ ♥ ♥ ♥ ♥ ♥ ♥ ♥ ♥ ♥ ♥ ♥ ♥ ♥ ♥ ♥ ♥ ♥ ♥ ♥ ♥ ♥ ♥ ♥ ♥


----------



## olivinha

Nanon, querida, feliz aniversário (atrasado). 
Tudo de bom para você, hoje e sempre _here, there and everywhere_. 
Beijos,
O


----------



## Nanon

Olivinha querida, para beijos não existe atraso, eles são bem recebidos sempre e em todo lugar... e são retribuidos!!! 
♥ ♥ ♥ ♥ ♥ ♥ ♥ ♥ ♥ ♥ ♥ ♥ ♥ ♥ ♥ ♥ ♥ ♥ ♥ ♥ ♥ ♥ ♥ ♥ ♥ ♥ ♥ ♥ ♥ ♥ ♥ ♥ ♥ ♥ ♥ ♥ ♥ ♥ ♥ ♥ ♥ ♥ ♥ ♥ ♥ ♥​


----------



## swift

¿Me perdonarás por llegar un poquito tarde?

Lo bueno es que ayer fue día de pago, así que aquí te traigo un ... (el autor no quiso modificar el título ), y un ....

¡Feliz cumple!

Un beso,


J.


----------



## Nanon

_Confer supra:_ para besos, regalos y deseos no hay atraso, son bien recibidos siempre y en todo lugar y son retribuidos  (tremenda falta de originalidad )
♥ ♥ ♥ ♥ ♥ ♥ ♥ ♥ ♥ ♥ ♥ ♥ ♥ ♥ ♥ ♥ ♥ ♥ ♥ ♥ ♥ ♥ ♥ ♥ ♥ ♥ ♥ ♥ ♥ ♥ ♥ ♥ ♥ ♥ ♥ ♥ ♥ ♥ ♥ ♥ ♥ ♥ ♥ ♥ ♥ ♥​


----------



## Víctor Pérez

¡Feliz cumpleaños a la medio-mirada más bonita y dulce de WR! (mejorando a las presentes...). 

Para disimular mi retraso, un detallito.


----------



## sokol

Nanon, I have been rather busy lately but this is no excuse at all to not congratulate you heartily to your birthday.

Mea culpa, mea magna culpa ... please accept my excuses for taking so long to wish you a happy birthday.

Oh - wait: some guys told me yesterday that I have to ask beforehand if you have eaten Sauerkraut since your birthday (choucroute as the French say ): because if you have I *mustn't* congratulate you, this would be bad luck, they told me.
(Supposedly that is an Austrian tradition - but it was new to me. )

So, have you eaten choucroute since ...? So you haven't?! Great!!

*Bon anniversaire, Nanon!*


----------



## Nanon

Víctor ¡qué detalle tan adorable! Te mando un abrazo de cuerpo entero 

Sokol, no, the last time I had Sauerkraut, choucroute, etc. was before my birthday, so no bad luck. Thanks for your kind wishes!
♥ ♥ ♥ ♥ ♥ ♥ ♥ ♥ ♥ ♥ ♥ ♥ ♥ ♥ ♥ ♥ ♥ ♥ ♥ ♥ ♥ ♥ ♥ ♥ ♥ ♥ ♥ ♥ ♥ ♥ ♥ ♥ ♥ ♥ ♥ ♥ ♥ ♥ ♥ ♥ ♥ ♥ ♥ ♥ ♥ ♥​


----------

